# USA vs Argentina Thurs 8/30 Midnight ESPN2



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Both of these teams are 6-0 and already through to the semifinals.Only thing at stake is who plays the fourth seed and who plays the third seed.Both teams are likely happy that they can't play one another in the semifinals on saturday with a ticket to Beijing at stake.

Argentina could beat us if we played poorly and they played very well.I personally think we'll beat them decisively,but if they hit their threes at a high percentage it could turn into a very interesting game.It might be a real test of how well we've adapted to the so called officiation of the FIBA refs(or at least those guys with the whistle and the greyshirts who look like refs).The Argentines are real masters of the various dirty tactics that are allowed by the refs in FIBA games.I'd really like to see us go out and knock someone on their *** with a solid moving screen early in the game.There's no reason the Argentines should have all the fun.Also that way the refs will be forced to call it both ways if they call it on us.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Is Anthony back for this game? Anyway, this is the biggest game for us thus far. But I think we'll give them a beating tomorrow.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think Melo could have played tonight if it had been a more difficult game.They could probably fit him with an orthotic if necessary.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wade and Lebron really had big games the last team we played Argentina but this Argentina team has a very different roster so who knows. Predict another pretty easy win: just seems to me that one of the big three will get hot and this time around we have the PG's who'll find the hot guy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The team knows this is the best competition they will face. Kobe, Melo, and LBJ should all be plenty rested from barely playing/sitting out against Uruguay. 

Stupid how this game is coming on at midnight though.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jeez, midnight? I don't think I can stay up for that one.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

as an argie, i WANT us to play like crap, rest, and lose. why?

1) we need the rest to be in optimum shape for the semis- unlike other teams we had our off day the first day of the tournament and have been playing every night since.
2) give coach K & co. the least information about our play style (including the dirty tricks! :biggrin: )
3) give coach K & co a sense of confidence, that they dont have to worry about any threats, least of all little argentina ...

unfortunately, our players are proud and have already said they plan on giving it their best shot. with the guards we have here, the only one athletic enough to keep up with the US backcourt is delfino, and he is the most inconsistent of all our guys. in the frontcourt its the other way around- they have the power (a little lacking in height), but not the skill. so i expect us to get our asses kicked all the same, unless we use all our dirty tricks, and i'd rather not show them to you guys till the olympics!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

maradro said:


> as an argie, i WANT us to play like crap, rest, and lose. why?
> 
> 1) we need the rest to be in optimum shape for the semis- unlike other teams we had our off day the first day of the tournament and have been playing every night since.
> 2) give coach K & co. the least information about our play style (including the dirty tricks! :biggrin: )
> ...


I don't think you're going to fool this team into taking Argentina lightly. They know that they are facing an undermanned team right now and that you're a serious threat when at full power.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

C'mon, LeBron played all of 14 minutes yesterday. I don't think there is any chance that he or anyone else on this team is tired. Cheering isn't all that exhausting.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i dont care how fast you heal, playing will put the hurt on your legs. there is no subsitute for rest.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

A midnight start, eh?

That's still 10 PM in Las Vegas. What the hell?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

10 pm??! WTF! Im gonna have to pic up a redbull or 2..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This isn't a game tonight. Argentina is going to tank, and svae everything for the Semi's and championship games.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There's no telling when this game will start now.The USA must have busted one of the rims last night.It came down with a little pulling prior to the first game.When they replaced the broken bolts the rim was something hsort of ten feet and it took them awhile to raise it up.Mexico and Venezuela were supposed to tip at 4:30,but now it's five and they are finally under way.

I guess they'll slash the warmup times between games.Hopefully everyone will have ample time to warm up prior to the games and there won't be any OT's.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I wont put a lot into tonights game. For some reason, I don't think Argentina will pull all their tricks out tonight. They'll probably be waiting for Sunday's championship game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Actually Argentina probably cares more about winning the game on Saturday than they care about the gold medal game and if you look at it that way you want to win tonight so that you don't play brazil who could win on saturday.The real objective of this whole thing is to qualify for the Olympics...And you do that by making the Finals.If you win tonight you likely get Canada or Puerto Rico on Saturday.If you lose you probably get Brazil.That's not a huge problem for the USA either way,but it could be for Argentina.

In fact Argentina has shown me nothing to make me automatically assume they will beat any of those teams in the semis.They obviously should beat them,but they could have lost to Panama if Panama hadn't just coughed it up.Brazil had every chance to beat Argentina last night and Canada played with them except for one horrible quarter.They've brought a really good team to Vegas,but it's far from a dominating team.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, I love that extrapolation of Lebron's game that Bill Walton did.

89 points on 38/38 shooting. hahaha


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Jeez, midnight? I don't think I can stay up for that one.


I lied.

What can I say? I'm a sucker for Team USA.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bill Walton can't calculate the margins?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kobe's turn to light it up tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kobe coming out gunning. Not sure if these are real good shots but he's making them


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the first 8 points for Team USA on 3/3 shooting.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Team USA has 3 guys right now that can just catch ridiculous fire and score anything from anywhere. It's really almost no fair at all.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Whose the fat guy trying to muscle Howard?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think Kobe wants 82 tonight, lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Scola with a beautiful move


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

oh, Delfino. that's embarrassing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eh, these refs screw over the international teams. USA can stand out of bounds, but the foreign teams can't. Kobe juts had a monster travel there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it's clear that Kobe is the favorite on the team in Vegas. I love hearing the Kobe chants.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Eh, these refs screw over the international teams. USA can stand out of bounds, but the foreign teams can't. Kobe juts had a monster travel there.


They just called the US on a borderline out of bounds play on the previous possession.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron looked like he had a very slight fade on that shot, but you can tell he's trying to actively fix his mechanics problems.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They need new refs. I think Stern and his gambling buddies paid off the refs here to rig the games.

Scola had the clean blcok on Melo, then Billups shoves him to the ground, and both are fouls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe already has 15. I love it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Batistu and now Scola really playing well in the post. 

How many fouls does Scola have now?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Scola is going to really help Houston.I really wish Charlotte could have gotten him.Houston got him for nothing with Butler thrown in.It seems like SA would have been happy to send him to the East instead.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What are these refs doing? How was Amare not fouled on that Lebron feed?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it's safe to say that Team USA is not losing this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm this is interesting, Lebron is playing the PG when Billups is in.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Hmm this is interesting, Lebron is playing the PG with Billups at the 1 now.


It's probably the right move. Billups just doesn't really promote ball movement since he's more of a scorer.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't even feel like we played all that well overall and we're still dominating. This team is really good.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i dunno who that fat ******* argentinian center is, but he needs to learn his *** some manners and not spit on the damn court.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> i dunno who that fat ******* argentinian center is, but he needs to learn his *** some manners and not spit on the damn court.


Yeah he's been playing like he wants to goad a US player into a technical: really arm wrestling down there.

Scola has three fouls already? no chance for Argentina now.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Tough shot from Delfino.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

argentina is playing dirty.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow melo with the facial tomahawk~!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Melo just dunked all over Argentina!!!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Goodness gracious. Where did that come from?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Now that was a sick dunk by Melo


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

HOLY ****! melo mustve been a little heated after that shoulder check.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy ****


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was almost a freaking flagrant foul on Melo and nothing was called....Melo abuses Argentina and the rim
the rout is on


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh my God!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Carmelo is tearing it up now.

First Kobe...then Melo...next LeBron?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Kobe, he's coming for you.

"Argentina, they need a timeout. Or a phone call to Manu Ginobili."
Walton's still good for a laugh occasionally, even if he does make for a ****ty high school history teacher.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

usa seriously does need to implement a bruiser as a 12th man to come in at times like this. doesn't danny forston have a thing against euros?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's nice to see that Lebron has no problem transitioning back to his role of setting up Kobe and Melo for their scoring outbursts. This team has really shelved their egos for each other.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Carmelo is tearing it up now.
> 
> First Kobe...then Melo...next LeBron?


Right on cue, lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Melo should get suspended for dunking on that man like that........that was just wrong

haha


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

If we stressed fundamentals the way they must over there, the level of play in the NBA would be incredible. Argentina's broken up several lobs tonight just because every guy on the floor sees the ball at all times. Of course they're overmatched here, but the consistent attention to detail is really impressive.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

****, you'll never see a throwdown like Melo just put on in the WNBA. They need to quit pretending that they're as good as the men's game. I'm tired of those commercials, lol.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I take it back. Bill Walton needs to be stopped.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

The white Ranaldo Balkman just banked in a free throw. What the hell is happening out there?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

we're in a little lull,but then the nice alley oop dunk

FIBA's gamecast has Amare,Kobe and Billups all with two fouls


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

bron shooting 50%. what an off game for him.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im not a fan of walton by any strech, but with the games being so dull, i kinda get a kick out of the geography/history jargon he spits out. Its better than just listening to a regurgetation of pointless NBA crap we've already heard a million times


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Offensively, they aren't lighting up the scoreboard but they're putting in a good defensive effort. They've been beaten on second chance points a couple times though. BTW, that dunk by Melo is by far the best play of the tournament.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

Even though it hasn't mattered so far, I really hate how many possessions the US wastes by attempting impossible passes


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

that looked like a 2-3 zone for one trip...Either that or we just looked really confused.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

They better show that dunk again at halftime, that's the only reason I'm up right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> im not a fan of walton by any strech, but with the games being so dull, i kinda get a kick out of the geography/history jargon he spits out. Its better than just listening to a regurgetation of pointless NBA crap we've already heard a million times


Yeah I'm with you there. I normally can't stand Walton broadcasting an NBA game as well the games are more competitive and I'd like an idea of what's happening on this court. But with these yawners, he comments are more interesting particularly when he tries to spew some ludicrous comment out there.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Argentina were hitting their three pointers this would be a decent game.They've only hit one.If they'd hit four the lead would only be ten.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a hipcheck by Scola and they him the flop!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

There goes Lebron only finishing with his right hand again.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

Where was the foul there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Diable said:


> That was a hipcheck by Scola and they him the flop!


This reffing is a joke. In any case I don't think that Argentina had that many good look from 3 - what really hurt was having Scola in foul trouble.

How was that a walk on Kobe? terrible refs


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Team USA has too many whiners.

Kobe and Dwight have been whining all week. But now you have Lebron, Melo, and Prince joining in on the whining. Sad. This team has that entitlement feeling, and they're going to get knocked down once they play a team at full strength.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

kobe once again so predictable. throw 4 men at him and he will still try to score even with 3 wide open teammates.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Beat down! Man, I love it. I've been saying it for awhile now, and yet people still get on me about it. But this USA team aint losing to ANYONE. Not in this FIBA tourney, and not in 2008. We're back to the massive Dream Team beat downs of 92, and 96.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Team USA has too many whiners.
> 
> Kobe and Dwight have been whining all week. But now you have Lebron, Melo, and Prince joining in on the whining. Sad. This team has that entitlement feeling, and they're going to get knocked down once they play a team at full strength.


 Seriously what game are you watching? Guys like Melo and Lebron are getting hipchecked and hacked left and right and we're seeing them get called for offensive fouls on these plays


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Billups running the offense is just awful to watch compared to when anybody else has been playing the PG spot.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

As to whether the US wanted to send a message this game: Nah, just another game, fooling around wasting possessions unless it gets close


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

we're gettin outrebounded like the damn phoenix suns!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

FIBA refs are just bizarre.That one play Argentina was trying to take a foul close to half court to stop Kobe on the break.They acted like they couldn't see the guy intentionally trying to take a foul


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

That air horn is really annoying


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We look like we just want to get this over with.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We mugged the hell out of Scola on that play so I guess it's sort of going both ways some of the time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Diable said:


> We mugged the hell out of Scola on that play so I guess it's sort of going both ways some of the time.


The officiating overall is just really inconsistent.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

man i havent seen kidd complete a layup in such a long time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

DuMa said:


> man i havent seen kidd complete a layup in such a long time.


I know. He must be having a blast out there.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

The US hasn't been playing 'their best game.' They've looked good defensively, but are just doing whatever on offense, Kobe randomly throwing up shots, attempting ridiculous passes


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I sort of think Coach K should take a timeout and do some cursing.There's too much clowning around right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Team USA getting really lax here for a while. We're not really in danger of losing, but we really aren't playing with much focus.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How can you play with focus after whooping yet another team for 6 days in a row? This game was over at the half and everyone knew it - let them have some fun. The only two games that really count are coming up anyway


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

USA need to rest and focus on saturday vs PR again.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

Well, by this point it's pretty clear the US isn't really interested in sating the bloodlust of basketball nationalists like me and killing everyone. Pretty much every game they've played pretty hard until they got a 20-25 point margin and then coasted, trying wacky plays, giving up good looks. Against the virgin islands and peurto rico you can build the margin doing that, not so much against Argentina


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That Melo poster brought me to my feet


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uc6fH-Vn6aA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uc6fH-Vn6aA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uc6fH-Vn6aA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uc6fH-Vn6aA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Wow, that was like, the best throwdown in the _history _of Western civilization.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Best of Carmelo's career, yes. But there have been better, all-time.

Hot damn.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It wasn't the best ever but it sure looked like one of those prime VC throwdowns


----------

